# Distrbuution and tamping...



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

(specifically on the LI, but I'm sure this is relevant to other machines too)

What have you found are the best techniques? A stir with a cocktail fork and a firm tamp? Do you knock the portafilter to settle the grounds? Do you find if the grounds are well distributed a light tamp does the trick?

I ask because recently on certain beans I'm getting bad channelling.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I had channelling more often than not...until i changed grinder


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Seeing a lot of channeling with londonium beans both via dsol and the previous sub. No channeling with the rave dsol.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

RoloD said:


> (specifically on the LI, but I'm sure this is relevant to other machines too) What have you found are the best techniques? A stir with a cocktail fork and a firm tamp? Do you knock the portafilter to settle the grounds? Do you find if the grounds are well distributed a light tamp does the trick? I ask because recently on certain beans I'm getting bad channelling.


Knocking the portafilter to settle the grinds in the basket is not recommended. Reiss advises the dose be stirred a couple of times - even with the totally non-clumping HG One, to distribute the fines evenly. I follow this advice but am not sure it's necessary - must do an experiment to test this out. A lever accepts a finer degree of grind which, if you're following this approach, needs a lighter tamp and will ask more questions of your grinder for grind consistency the finer you go. As Gary, says a top flight grinder is a must to get the best out of the L1


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

With the HG One I used a small fork. The Mythos does not require stirring as the distribution is spot on.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I get a lot of problems when using my mc2 with a bottomless portafilter, which is a right pain in the arse.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Some beans I don't need to do anything, other beans I get bad channelling.

With the ones that cause problems I've found using a finger to distribute the dose a bit better does the trick.

I rarely stir, I have tried stirring and not stirring and watched the results a few times and seen no difference to the pour.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Also, unlike many on here, I am not a big fan of the bottomless pf. I prefer a single spout. It might hide a multitude of sins, but so does pebble dashing your house! Be interesting for the OP to try a few different grinders out with his L1 to see if he can obtain better results than with the mazzer. Not being rude about i, but is the mini E the one which has widely reported static or clumping issues or have you found a way around that Rolo?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Not being rude about i, but is the mini E the one which has widely reported static or clumping issues or have you found a way around that Rolo?


We agreee : ) : )


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

Yes indeed, it could be the grinder. Although these problems only seem to occur with certain beans.

I always use the bottomless portafilter so I can see how the extraction is progressing. To be honest, I don't see any advantage in not using a bottomless portafilter (unless you want to deliver two singles simulatenously, which I very seldom do).

If I could afford it, the HG-One is very tempting...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Hg One, IMHO is not all it is cracked up to be. If you want to turn your coffee experience into a ritual, that takes yonks to produce a grind that needs to be either poured into the pf, and or then stirred in, then perhaps it is for you. If you prefer something that you do not have to add water to to prevent static and grinds at the press of a button in a few seconds then electric grinders are the thing. On paper, the HG is fantastic, but, I have had a couple and simply, could not live with the faff they turned the relatively simple act of making a shot into.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> The Hg One, IMHO is not all it is cracked up to be. If you want to turn your coffee experience into a ritual, that takes yonks to produce a grind that needs to be either poured into the pf, and or then stirred in, then perhaps it is for you. If you prefer something that you do not have to add water to to prevent static and grinds at the press of a button in a few seconds then electric grinders are the thing. On paper, the HG is fantastic, but, I have had a couple and simply, could not live with the faff they turned the relatively simple act of making a shot into.


 So are you selling your recently aquired HG-One - or have you got rid of it already?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am getting to play with it first!!!!!


----------



## sctsprin (Apr 18, 2013)

I have an L1 and HG1

I have tried just about every approach and seem to have settled on this

Weigh 15.8g into a shot glass, tap the side of my RO water spout, so i get 2-3 small drops onto the beans and dose into the grinder

I grind with about 1 turn from burrs touching

I grind straight into the naked handle sitting under the HG1 (with an OE funnel on top)

Stir 1/2 dozen times back and forth with a very small whisk, if the grinds are unevenly distributed, i use a shish kebab stick to even them up and remove the funnel

Since the grinds settle below the top of the basket, i cant flatten with my finger, so i give one gentle tap if required

Medium pressure tamp

the stirring etc takes about 5 seconds and i get a perfect pour almost every time with no spritzing or channelling


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks, sctsprin.

Maybe I need to invest in a shish kebab stick.


----------



## sctsprin (Apr 18, 2013)

RoloD said:


> Thanks, sctsprin.
> 
> Maybe I need to invest in a shish kebab stick.










Its a bit of a splurge. But worth it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I found you could stir with almost anything. Having tried a few combinations I settled on a small, silver childs fork with 4 prongs. I also used a mini whisk which was fine as well


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> I found you could stir with almost anything. Having tried a few combinations I settled on a small, silver childs fork with 4 prongs. I also used a mini whisk which was fine as well


In fact I have a small silver cocktail fork, a miniature whisk, a cocktail stick and a toothpick.

Just the shish kebab stick was lacking


----------

